# Kayak and Kids



## Texas-Rigged (Apr 17, 2006)

I am ready to purchase a kayak. I have an 10 year old daughter who absolutely loves going out with me and don't want to leave her behind. I am looking for a SOT fishing yak but not sure if I want to go tandem because she wont always come out. Will she fit in one of the storage areas. Shes not reading this so I can say she is short for her age. My 7 year old daughter is almost as tall. I am also looking for something for a beginner so don't want to break the bank right a way. Looking at putting it in around Shenandoah/Upper Potomac for some smallies and pan fish to start off. Any suggestions, thanks.


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

I have a Tarpon 140 and have taken my daughter out. She sits in the back of the yak without any kind of troubles.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

My daughter is 4 and my son 6. 

And they can fit in the back of my Prowler 13 without a problem.

Its much, much, much better to take them one at a time. Two at once can be a nightmare. Between their lines getting tangled, break offs, snags .. god, I need a beer just thinkin' about it.

But one at a time is a pure joy.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I take both of mine out with a canoe, often it's a challenge. One at a time is more enjoyable. Can't say I haven't had good days with them both, but not as common as with just one of them.


----------



## Texas-Rigged (Apr 17, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the quick responses. I was actually looking at the prowler today and looks like basspro has the best deal thus far. Thanks Everyone.


----------



## Texas-Rigged (Apr 17, 2006)

*Eastern Mountain Sports*

Is 836 a good deal for a OCEAN KAYAK Prowler Angler 13 Kayak?


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

not really


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

id Spend 899 and get the Big game prowler from BPS


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Trout MAn said:


> id Spend 899 and get the Big game prowler from BPS


You can get the Drifter cheaper and do the same thing.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Check out the Native Magic 14.5' Tandem.
Has really comfortable seats and you can take one out and use it solo. www.shopgetoutdoors.com/boats/sitontop_kayaks/magic145tandem.html


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

The Malibu 2xl isn't bad to paddle solo. I have one that shares duty between a family yak and a guest yak. 

Anchor trolley and rod holders can be used solo or tandem.

I also have an x-factor w/ gator hatch for taking out my 5 and 7 year old. I could take them both out in either but wouldn't have both of them fishing.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

10 years old?

Get her one for herself and keep to the calm water. You could get something real small since you'll be the one carrying everything anyway. All she needs is a paddle and a rod. (And the PFD, etc...) Daddy can carry the lunch, bait, tackle, etc...

She'll have twice as much fun with her own.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

newtoNaples said:


> 10 years old?
> 
> Get her one for herself and keep to the calm water. You could get something real small since you'll be the one carrying everything anyway. All she needs is a paddle and a rod. (And the PFD, etc...) Daddy can carry the lunch, bait, tackle, etc...
> 
> She'll have twice as much fun with her own.


If you're exploring that option, might want to check out the WS Ripper or the OK Kea. I've got the Ripper for my 9 (read: size of a 12) y.o. and he loves it. Both are about $300, I think.


----------



## boone (Jun 4, 2008)

I have a Wilderness 130T tandem that I use when I fish with my 9yr old son.

It can easily be paddled solo, although I prefer my Redfish when fishing alone.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Get well fitting personal floatation devices for each child, put them in a pool or, better yet in moving water, and ensure that they know how they support their weight. Discuss safety with your child. Review scenarios and teach them well. You cannot replace a child. A well taught child may save your life.

I've taught my children how to work with different footing material should an emergency arise. We have purposefully turned our canoe over to test the drill. The exercises where alot of fun and could be lifesaving. Think ahead.


----------



## Texas-Rigged (Apr 17, 2006)

*Safety*

Agreed, appreciate the reminder. We sometimes take things for granted. I am defiantly dunking them in the pool first. They need to know they are safe. Especially with dad


----------



## cavjock58 (Aug 8, 2006)

*tandem kayak*

just got the hobie kona. i know, 1000 for a kayak. call kfs. they were awsome answering my questions. i already have a heritage 12 but wanted something for me and the wife as well as my son when he is old enough. comes with awsome seats, paddles, they installed 3 scotty flush mounts, and a couple of watter bottles. it actually can seat two adults (average size) and a smalll child in the center seat. if you are going out solo, you can move the back seat to the middle and remove the front and it is just like paddling a one seater. also has factory installed round hatches with a tray in the rear hatch. was very impressed with the features but ultimately i would recommend calling kayak fishing stuff and just getting info even if you don't buy from them they just want to make sure you get the right kayak. tight lines and good luck.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Have to agree with NewtoNaples get her own at 10yrs old.
Couple of years from now she 's not gonna want ot ride in the same yak with dad.
I know I had 2 kids.


----------



## Texas-Rigged (Apr 17, 2006)

*Thanks everyone and I got one*

Was allowed, by the wife, to pick up the big game prowler from BPS(got to use military discount) I now have the task of showing the whole family how much fun this is going to be. I was also fortunate enough to pick up up a http://www.sevylor.com/dyn_prod.php?p=STRU238&k=77449 brand new for $20 bucks so my wife and other daughter can enjoy the water too. :fishing: I will buy my daughter her own as soon as she feels comfortable enough to go on her own. thanks to everyone for their advise and help.

Now some advise. How do I transport, I have a Silverado full bed. Should I keep the bed down or have the kayak sticking up. How do I store it. Can it be left on the ground, Can't stand it up (too tall) can I hang it from the ceiling or should I wall mount it. Thanks again


----------



## sbjvirginia (May 11, 2005)

I have the Hobie Outfitter and really like it. Very stable and ok on speed. I take my 10 year old daughter all the time and my wife likes to go out some as well. A little on the pricey end.


----------

